# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ::::::::: راهنمایی تست کنکور درباره پیوند قطبی و لایه ی طرفیت اتم در درس شیمی :::::::

## 2013films

سلام 

امروز با یه تستی تو بخش چهارم شیمی 2 مواجه شدم که آبی قلم چی 2 تا گزینه رو صحیح در نظر گرفته بود 


اما گزینه ها :

مولکول HF پیوند قطبی دارد       =  خوب H الکترونگاتیوش 2/1        و  F الکترونگاتیوش   4      هستش ، از هم کم کنیم میشه 1/9    = مگه الکترونگاتیوی بیشتر از 7/1 پیوند یونی نیستش !!!!!!

و اما دومین گزینه از تست که درست گرفته شده :

در لایه ی ظرفیت HF  ، اتم ها در آن پر است         =       در اتم H قبوله ، اتم های لایه ظرفیت پر هستن    اما در رابطه با F   مگه لایه ظرفیت آخرش 2P5 نیستش ، پر نشده که یعنی 2p6 نیستش که میگه پر شده !!!!!!!!!!! 

معنای پر شدن چیه واقعا  !!!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟

----------


## 2013films

کسی اطلاعی در این باره نداره ؟؟

----------


## 2013films

از دوستان کسی بلد نیست ؟؟؟

----------


## ...zahra...

> سلام 
> 
> امروز با یه تستی تو بخش چهارم شیمی 2 مواجه شدم که آبی قلم چی 2 تا گزینه رو صحیح در نظر گرفته بود 
> 
> 
> اما گزینه ها :
> 
> مولکول HF پیوند قطبی دارد       =  خوب H الکترونگاتیوش 2/1        و  F الکترونگاتیوش   4      هستش ، از هم کم کنیم میشه 1/9    = مگه الکترونگاتیوی بیشتر از 7/1 پیوند یونی نیستش !!!!!!
> 
> ...


موفق باشی

----------

